# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Народные рецепты от кашля

## Irina

• Вырезать в вымытой редьке (сорт: зимняя, круглая. черная или гайворонская) отверстие и влить в него 2 ст. л. жидкого меда. Редьку поместить вертикально в какую нибудь посуду и прикрыть сверху плотной бумагой на 3-4 ч. При сильном кашле принимать по 1 ч. л. образовавшейся в отверстии редьки жидкости 3-4 раза в день до еды и перед сном.

• Нарезать очень тонкими ломтиками 6-8 штук редьки, посыпать каждый ломтик обильно сахаром и настоять 6 ч. Принимать по 1 ст. л. сока редьки каждый час.

 • При сухом кашле, коклюше и простуде заварить 1 стаканом кипящего молока 4-5 штук плодов инжира, настоять, укутав, до остывания. Пить по 1/3 стакана 2-4 раза в день до еды. Этим же напаром растирать больному грудь.

• Залить водой небольшой лимон и кипятить его на слабом огне 10 мин. Затем остудить, разрезать лимон пополам и выжать сок в стакан. К соку лимона добавить 2 ст. л. глицерина, долить в стакан до краев меду и все это тщательно перемешать. Принимать по 2 ст. л. смеси 3 раза в день перед едой и на ночь. Для грудных детей: к 1 ч. л. меда добавить 2 ст. л. семян аниса и щепотку поваренной соли, залить стаканом воды, кипятить на малом огне 10 мин и про цедить. Давать по 1 ч. л. каждые 2 ч. По мере ослабления кашля дозу смеси сокра щать.

• Смешать равные части ржи, овса и ячменя, добавить цикорий и 2 г очищенного горького миндаля и пить это как обыкновенный кофе, можно с горячим топленым молоком.

• Тщательно перемешать 1 стакан сока репы и 1 ст. л. меда, подержать на огне до закипания и снять с огня. Пить по 3 глотка 3-4 раза в день за 30 мин до еды.

• В качестве отхаркивающего средства принимать отвар корней первоцвета. Заварить 0,5 л кипятка 1 ст. л. (сверхом) корней, держать на малом огне 20 мин, настоять 1 ч и процедить. Пить по 1/2 стакана 3-4 раза в день.

• Для облегчения отделения мокроты полезно принимать сироп брусничного сока с сахаром или медом. Сироп нужно принимать как можно чаще, но 1 ст. л. на прием. Во время лечения этим средством полезно пить вместо воды или чая отвар из полевой клубники.

• Для отделения мокроты смешать 10 частей багульника, 20 частей корней алтея и 20 частей травы мать-и-мачехи. Заварить 1 стаканом кипятка 2 ч. л. смеси, держать на малом огне 5 мин и настоять 30 мин. Пить по 1/2 стакана 5-6 раз в день за 20 мин до еды.

----------

